
Saving you bandwidth on Google+ through machine learning - Jerry2
https://www.blog.google/products/google-plus/saving-you-bandwidth-through-machine-learning/
======
sigmar
Meh. If you downscale it to 1/4 the resolution: information is lost, even if
you're doing impressive stuff to make the restored image look sharp and
detailed.

